# Norman S30



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

I picked up a Norman S30 on the weekend and need info on it. It's a dreadnaudgt with solid spruce top and mahogany back and sides. Orange sticker inside the sound hole with a maple leaf on it with a serial # 1889 and says Norman on it. I believe it was made before Godin acquired Norman but I cannot find any information about it. Hopefully someone here will know something about it.
Thanks Harry


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is a great link on older Normans-only in French though.

http://pages.usherbrooke.ca/dlaroche/spec/spec.htm

Judging by the serial number it was made around 1979-1980.


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

I contacted Norman and they said it is a 1980, solid spruce top and solid mahogany back. You really hit the date of manufacture, thanks for your help.


----------

